# Did I rig this right?



## shawnk (May 28, 2012)

I was wondering. Could anybody tell me if I rigged this bait correctly?


----------



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

HOLT $HIT! dang man that sucks. Hope that wound heals soon!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I know that hurt like  !

Hope it doesn't get infected and heals quickly.

And to answer your question... Nope.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks right to me...there's nothing between the point and the hook shaft to interfere with the hook setting!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

That's gonna be a fun heal. Will be sore as all get out for a while. Would love to hear the story on that one!


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I thought circle hooks were supposed to always catch them at the corner of the mouth or on the lips. It doesn't look like you were using it right.  

That has to hurt. Hope you recover soon


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Dayum!! Ouch how the heck did you pull that off?


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

We got a bleeder!!!!


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

As gross as is sounds, I gotta see that video.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

How in the...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang ! Alright ,bring me the cutting pliers, some paper towels, and some electrical tape this fishing trip just got started. But seriously brother I hope that thumb heals fast for you.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

No no no! You're doing it all wrong... In through the thumb and out the thumbnail. Keeps the bait on the hook better. 

All joking aside, hope it heals (without an infection) fast so you can get back to fishing asap.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Ouch! Go get an antibiotic for that.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I think we NEED the story behind this one man...


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

I feel like a girl now for complaining about getting a treble in my palm, need a backstory on this! I hope you have a quick, infection free recovery!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

One word- OUCH!!!!


----------



## shawnk (May 28, 2012)

Well the story goes like this I had about a 4 foot blacktip on a double hook shark rig. I didn't want him in the boat so I pulled his head up on the side and saw he not only had one of my hooks in him he had someone else's so I thought I'd be a nice guy and remove that hook for him while holding on to my hook with a pair of pliers. As soon as that hook came out he started thrashing around and pull loose from my pliers and in the process caught me with the tailer hook. So now he is thrashing around trying to get away with one hook in him the other in me. I grabbed the leader with the other hand pulled it up and had my brother who was with me cut it. The moral of the story is don't be a nice guy. Leave the other guys hook in his mouth. Sharks are very ungreatfull when you try to help them. Oh yeah if you do try this, make sure you have bolt cutters with you so you don't have to cut the trip short to come in to get a pair. I also have videos of the installation and removal of the hook but not sure if I can post video on here.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

And some folks wonder why some carry bolt cutters offshore - that's why!!!!
Push it through and cut off that barb - pour disinfectant on it while you pull it back out of there. Then you can breath deep.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

fishmagician said:


> And some folks wonder why some carry bolt cutters offshore - that's why!!!!
> Push it through and cut off that barb - pour disinfectant on it while you pull it back out of there. Then you can breath deep.


Indeed we have 2 pairs on the boat at all times. Can save you a 100 mile trip to the house.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

The bait looks a little small for that hook! Bet that's throbbing. Hate to say, been there.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Geeezzzzz um......I guess the hook was purty sharp!!!!


----------



## PapaG399 (Jul 16, 2013)

I think this is where the old saying "no good deed goes unpunished" comes from. Hope that heals up quick!


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

put a nose ring in it quick


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Right, the force needed to insert a hook that size all the way through. ...a person would almost have to fall and grab the hook...


----------

